# ممكن حلول كتاب Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes



## jassim78 (2 مارس 2007)

ممكن حلول كتاب فلدر ان امكن 
Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes


----------



## master piece (2 مارس 2007)

ممكن نقدر نلاقي الكتاب نفسه اصلا


----------



## jassim78 (2 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي عندي الكتاب بس الحلول مافي


----------



## master piece (2 مارس 2007)

طب لو سمحت اعطيني الرابط الذي استطيع تحميل الكتاب منه كل الروابط على المنتدى انتهت من فضلك انا دخت


----------



## كيميائي مبتدئ (5 يوليو 2007)

أنا أريد حلول كتاب آخر في الـ process control وهو كتاب chemical process control an introduction to theory and practice للمؤلف Stephanopoulos


----------



## abdou151 (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم.....رابط الكتاب......

http://mihd.net/xwh7yb


----------



## كيميائي مبتدئ (6 يوليو 2007)

تسلم يديك أخي abdou151 ويديك ألف عافية


----------



## abdou151 (9 يوليو 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر للعضوalsane على الحلول....وها هو رابط الحلول....

http://mihd.net/9qhm0y


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2007)

ممكن ترفعه من جديد الرابط مو شغال


----------



## شيخ الوراقين (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الرابط شغال بس مو موجود حلول لفصل الأخير 14


----------



## مورتي (2 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ابو معان (7 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء الذهاب الى الموقع

http://gigapedia.org


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (12 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحتم الرجاء مدى بكتاب Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes مع الحلول Solution لان الموجود ليكم ناقص


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## أبوالنيف (17 مايو 2008)

_هذه أول مشاركة. وبصراحة انا طالب هندسة كيميائية عندي مشاكل في هذه المادة Petroleum Refining & Testing _
_إش أسوي؟_


----------



## saod2010 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

thank to Mr. Abdou


----------



## مساعد مهندس 2020 (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الحلول لكتاب Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## محمدالجعلي (12 فبراير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك وعلمك المزيد ورفع قدرك عند الملك الجليل_


----------

